# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  SEMINARIO INTENSIVO DE TECNICAS CORPORALES APLICADAS A LA MAGIA.BRANDO Y SILVANA.

## brando

Hola Amigos:
Los días 11 y 12 de diciembre 2010, estaremos impartiendo un SEMINARIO INTENSIVO DE TECNICAS CORPORALES APLICADAS EXCLUSIVAMENTE A LA MAGIA.

Les paso la informacion completa:

SEMINARIO INTENSIVO DE TECNICAS CORPORALES APLICADAS A LA MAGIA.

Manejo del espacio escénico.
Técnicas de Mimo.
Entrenamiento físico general.
Entrenamiento técnico especifico.
Interacción del Mimo y la Magia: puesta en práctica de la técnicas adquiridas al servicio de rutinas y números de Magia.

MUY IMPORTANTE:
Los asistentes deberán llevar ropa y calzado cómodos, que permitan la libertad de movimientos.

CUPO LIMITADO.

LUGAR:
PICCOLO CIRKUS
C/Ramón y Cajal 56,bajos.
BARCELONA.

FECHA:
11 Y 12 DE DICIEMBRE 2010
HORARIOS:
10 a 14 y 15 a 19 Hs.

TELEFONO DE CONSULTAS, RESERVAS Y PRECIO:
680656495
932193869
o
brandoysilvana@yahoo.com.ar

Gracias.

----------


## brando

> Hola Amigos:
> Los días 11 y 12 de diciembre 2010, estaremos impartiendo un SEMINARIO INTENSIVO DE TECNICAS CORPORALES APLICADAS EXCLUSIVAMENTE A LA MAGIA.
> 
> Les paso la informacion completa:
> 
> SEMINARIO INTENSIVO DE TECNICAS CORPORALES APLICADAS A LA MAGIA.
> 
> Manejo del espacio escénico.
> Técnicas de Mimo.
> ...


Hola Amigos:
Quedan pocos lugares ya.
No olviden apuntarse quienes desean ser parte de este Seminario.
Los esperamos.
Brando.

----------

